

A 3D modeler that will fit in your pocket - PatrikStenberg
https://www.facebook.com/Polygonify

======
PatrikStenberg
Hi :-)

First of all, it makes me so happy to visit this part of the internet, and see
you all create so much great things. To work hard and create something, and
then share it to inspire others, is something I really find beautiful.

I really really hope that this post doesn't come off like I'm trying to sell
you something. I really really just want to show you what I have done, and
hopefully get some feedback from the ones who are interested.

For the last couple of years, I have been working on a minimalistic 3D modeler
for iPhone and iPad, called Polygonify, which I released yesterday on the App
Store. The philosophy behind it is that an artist should be able to start the
3D modeling process anytime, any where. And then export it for further
processing or 3D printing.

I'm a programmer. That's my art. What I'm trying to do now is to find 3D
artists who can create something cool with Polygonify :-) If you are
interested or know some one who might be. Please take a look at the provided
URL.

If this is the wrong forum for these kind of things I truly apologize. I have
read the guide lines and I hope I'm doing it right now...

Have a really nice day, and thanks for reading!

Kind regards, Patrik Stenberg

